# My A4 S-Line got a bit of a spring clean...



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

So on Sunday the sun was out and I finally got a chance to give my modified A4 a good clean.

I used IronX followed by 2bm with Supernatural shampoo, then applied Black Hole to enhance the gloss. I didn't get a chance to seal or wax it, so it's now back in the garage waiting for this weekend!

The wheels had the Bilberry treatment & I applied Chemical Guys tyre shine.

Then before it got dark, I took a couple of pics...



















When the sun was shining I noticed a fair amount of swirling and a few scratches I want to address. The front is also quite stone chipped, so ideally I want the front end repainted.

My DA just doesn't seem to touch the RDS and swirls as well as I'd like and I find it difficult to get the finish I want.

I've bought Prima Amigo glaze as I've read on here people prefer it to Black Hole, so hopefully a few layers will mask the imperfections?!


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of A4's but that one looks awesome, really like that a lot.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Love it! On bags?


----------



## DJM1982 (Feb 14, 2011)

your makes mine look ****e. lovely car mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate :thumb:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers guys :thumb:



lobotomy said:


> Love it! On bags?


Yeah, a full Air Lift setup.

More info/pics here: Vorsprung Collective


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate your A4 looks the nuts! I love the air ride. The subtle mods are the best. So smooth and clean.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

oh my GOD. that's an unbelievable shine.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The shine on the A4 is a glass finish, love the wheels and set-up on the car, never have seen a tasteful modified a4 like yours, i'm wondering what you really clean the car with, looks like it does not need a machine polish, that's some serious clarity there.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mate thats a quality finish on the car and its slammed! Whats it like to drive?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Yummy...


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

The blog is v. impressive btw!


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

i would say fake pic, wheels look as if been put on in photo shop... maybe wrong though


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys... 

The shine has been enhanced through the magic of photography - close up it's not as good as I would like, but then I am being a perfectionist.

I recently machine polished a mate's 2011 A3 (just over 4 years younger than my A4) and it was also Phantom Black. I managed to get a really good finish on that, and when you're working close up on a car, you really do see the difference.

I've been lazy a few times and taken it to local hand car wash places - I know I shouldn't have and I regret it every time I polish the car :wall:

The car will be at Ultimate Dubs next month and I was hoping to have the paintwork carried out to my exacting standards, but funds won't allow unfortunately!

Any suggestions on filler-heavy polishes/glazes?! 



rsblue said:


> i would say fake pic, wheels look as if been put on in photo shop... maybe wrong though


Haha - it's 100% real... :lol:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

rsblue said:


> i would say fake pic, wheels look as if been put on in photo shop... maybe wrong though


its on air bags , i say real lol


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

felondnb said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> The shine has been enhanced through the magic of photography - close up it's not as good as I would like, but then I am being a perfectionist.
> 
> ...


Are you called MATT?


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

HEATH said:


> Are you called MATT?


Yeah, I'm called Matt, why?!


----------



## whiplash (Nov 5, 2009)

that is one wicked looking a4


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

That looks mint mate!!! More pics needed


----------



## chris20 (Jan 12, 2012)

How dare you post a thread and only put 2 pics of that gorgeous car. More pics ASAP


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

:argie:thats one sweet a4 you got there fella:thumb:
my god thats one hell of a shine fair play:buffer::thumb::argie:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers 

I had a go with the Prima Amigo I bought last night as a quick test by hand - very easy to use and the finish looks good.

I think I'll have a go with the DA soon - the results should be even better! :buffer:


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

One word - stunning 

As said in previous posts - the finish looks 100% - love the whole look of your A4.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

felondnb said:


> Thanks guys...
> Any suggestions on filler-heavy polishes/glazes?!


I've got AS cherry glaze which isn't _really_ a glaze, but a PDI polish... so gives you the wet/wow look but probably won't last long. Perfect for quick fix for Ultimate dubs IMHO.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car I use to own B7 but have to say Your is one of best looking B7 I ever seen


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers chaps :thumb:



lobotomy said:


> I've got AS cherry glaze which isn't _really_ a glaze, but a PDI polish... so gives you the wet/wow look but probably won't last long. Perfect for quick fix for Ultimate dubs IMHO.


Ah fair play. I've seen that Red Moose hides swirls pretty well too.


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

felondnb said:


> Yeah, I'm called Matt, why?!


Just cos I have seen your posts on vosprung collective and recognised tha car thats all....lovely by the way mate.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

you simply cannot beat a black car when it looks as clean as this


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

HEATH said:


> Just cos I have seen your posts on vosprung collective and recognised tha car thats all....lovely by the way mate.


Ah, ok 

Thanks for visiting VC :thumb:

Couple more pics...


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW absolutly stunning mate.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks the bees knees , WANT ONE :lol:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

That is stunning !!!!


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Again, one of threads i should't have read.

No I gotta go to Audi's and change my Jetta :argie:

even though I'm all coilover-guy, still simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! Amazing looking car mate looks mean as hell sat on those wheels. 

Dave


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh God Iv Just Came In My Pants!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

I know you quoted doing this with black hole polish...maybe a silly question to this newbie but is that just for black cars? I have used auto AG products and AG extra gloss, and it shines but nothing like that beauty.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks chaps 

Black hole glaze works on all dark coloured cars especially well and on lighter colours still provides a nice glossy shine. I've tried it on a few colours and it works well.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Please please can I have your car!!!!! Stunning!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Car is gorgeous


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Your car looks really mean. I love what you have done with it.


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

This A4 is riduculously sexy! The stance of those rims are super!

Good work mate:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

OMG ...the interior is red:doublesho don't want it now:lol:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Totally mint A4. Looks great even without a LSP. Nice 1!


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers guys :thumb:



bigslippy said:


> OMG ...the interior is red:doublesho don't want it now:lol:


I think there's something wrong with your colour perception - it's not red?! :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

felondnb said:


> Cheers guys :thumb:
> 
> I think there's something wrong with your colour perception - it's not red?! :lol:


Orange then:lol:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

bigslippy said:


> Orange then:lol:


That's better :lol:

It's Andrew Muirhead Sateen Harvest


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

In a word Cracker :argie:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> OMG ...the interior is red:doublesho don't want it now:lol:


:lol:










Looks absolutely superb mate, you need to take a brush to the headlining though :buffer:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great finish and great car mate :thumb:


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very clean, looks great


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

That looks awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous looking car, as said on edition mate

Come up a treat from your cleaning session too pal


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

What car are these seats from look super!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Friken sweet ride dude! Well nice and well shiny


----------

